# Shoe shop



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Seen this in London at the weekend , made me laugh


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

little things please little minds springs to mind Mark :roll: first however who said you could come across the river? :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep. She has got a really nice pair of legs


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Best boot shop in the country in my opinion.......Mrs Coope spends more in there on the most amazing cowboy boots than I spend on my TT and that's a lot !

Great name as well.

Gary


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Yep. She has got a really nice pair of legs


I think so too :mrgreen:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## guzzi (Aug 25, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Vhaos (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Arbees (Jul 11, 2012)

Very good


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

How do you all know about my wife's legs ?


----------



## cutecub79 (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

class :lol:


----------



## cutecub79 (May 27, 2013)




----------

